# Lots of locals coming...



## MattS (Apr 5, 2004)

Just thought I'd let everyone know that Dish is planning on adding 14 more local markets by July. A few of them are some major cities. I am not gonna disclose which ones yet, but in time it will come...


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Come on, you locals tease!


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

MattS said:


> Just thought I'd let everyone know that Dish is planning on adding 14 more local markets by July. A few of them are some major cities. I am not gonna disclose which ones yet, but in time it will come...


Hey!!!!!!

Thanks for "Heads-UP"

Some of us here appreciate those types of "Spoilers" (as they call them in Soap Opera's forums))))

Now being End of May .. and by July .. or end of July - 14 of them .. is very possible 

Thanks again for this "tid-bid" of info.. 
Some "sat-jankies" like me (for example) - DO appreciate this sort of INFO :lol:


----------



## MattS (Apr 5, 2004)

Well lets just say that they have added some markets that shouldve been added a long time ago. There are also some smaller cities getting locals too.


----------



## mindwarp (May 19, 2003)

Hope it is the time for Puerto Rico locals.


----------



## dishmaniak (Oct 20, 2003)

yeah I hope Puerto Rico is in too


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

hehe - MattS - spill some more beans maybe.. 

give us a little "taste"


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Here is a list of cities not yet available on Dish listed in order of market size:
(http://ekb.dbstalk.com/15)

41 Norfolk/Portsmouth, VA Not Available Planned Summer 2004 (think Sept.) Verbal CES info 
42 New Orleans, LA Not Available Planned Summer 2004 (think Sept.) Verbal CES info 
69 Toledo, OH Not Available Announced as Possible Addition 
95 Baton Rouge, LA Not Available 2001 PR (Abandoned?)
101 Youngstown, OH Not Available Mentioned as "possible" 2001 PR. Rumored Coming July 20, 2004 
103 Greenville/New Bern/Washington, NC Not Available 
104 Charleston, SC Not Available 
106 Springfield-Holyoke, MA Not Available 
109 Florence/Myrtle Beach, SC Not Available 
114 Augusta, GA Not Available 
115 Montgomery, AL Not Available 
122 Macon, GA Not Available 
124 Lafayette, LA Not Available 
125 Columbus, GA Not Available 
128 Corpus Christi, TX Not Available 
129 Amarillo, TX Not Available Rumored to be coming to 121° this summer. Post on DBSTalk.com 
135 Monroe, LA/El Dorado, AR Not Available Planned for May launch according to 4/24/04 Retailer Chat 
138 Beaumont/Port Arthur, TX Not Available 
141 Erie, PA Not Available 
142 Wilmington, NC Not Available Mentioned as "possible" 2001 PR 
143 Wichita Falls/Lawton, TX Not Available 
144 Sioux City, IA Not Available
105° Uplinked, presumably Coming Soon 
145 Albany, GA Not Available 105° Uplinked, presumably Coming Soon. 
146 Joplin, MO/Pittsburg, KS Not Available 
147 Lubbock, TX Not Available 
148 Terre Haute, IN Not Available 
149 Salisbury, MD Not Available 
150 Bluefield/Beckley/Oak Hill, WV Not Available 
151 Wheeling, WV/Steubenville, OH Not Available 
152 Rochester/Mason City/Austin, MN Not Available 
153 Bangor, ME Not Available 
154 Binghamton, NY Not Available 
156 Biloxi/Gulfport, MS Not Available 
157 Odessa/Midland, TX Not Available 
158 Panama City, FL Not Available 
159 Minot/Bismarck/Dickinson, ND Not Available 
160 Palm Springs, CA Not Available 
162 Gainesville, FL Not Available 
163 Abilene/Sweetwater, TX Not Available 
164 Idaho Falls/Pocatello, ID Not Available 
165 Clarksburg/Weston, WV Not Available 
166 Quincy, IL/Hannibal, MO/Keokuk, IA Not Available 
167 Utica, NY Not Available 
168 Hattiesburg/Laurel, MS Not Available 
170 Billings, MT Not Available Mentioned as "possible" 2001 PR 
171 Dothan, AL Not Available 
172 Yuma, AZ/El Centro, CA Not Available 
173 Elmira, NY Not Available 
174 Rapid City, SD Not Available 
175 Lake Charles, LA Not Available 
176 Alexandria, LA Not Available 
177 Watertown, NY Not Available 
178 Marquette, MI Not Available 
179 Jonesboro, AR Not Available 
180 Harrisonburg, WV Not Available 
181 Bowling Green, KY Not Available 
182 Greenwood/Greenville, MS Not Available 
183 Jackson, TN Not Available 
184 Meridian, MS Not Available 
185 Lima, OH Not Available 
186 Charlottesville, VA Not Available Mentioned as "possible" 2001 PR 
187 Parkersburg, WV Not Available 
188 Great Falls, MT Not Available Mentioned as "possible" 2001 PR 
189 Lafayette, IN Not Available 
191 Laredo, TX Not Available 
192 Twin Falls, ID Not Available 
193 Eureka, CA Not Available 
194 Butte/Bozeman, MT Not Available 
195 San Angelo, TX Not Available 
197 Ottumwa, IA/Kirksville, MO Not Available 
198 Mankato, MN Not Available 
199 Bend, OR Not Available 
200 Casper/Riverton, WY Not Available 
201 St. Joseph, MO Not Available 
202 Zanesville, OH Not Available 
203 Fairbanks, AK Not Available 
204 Victoria, TX Not Available 
205 Presque Isle, ME Not Available 
206 Juneau, AK Not Available 119° Coming Feb 2004 (Still planned by Dish--Coming Soon 
207 Helena, MT Not Available 
208 Alpena, MI Not Available 
209 North Platte, NE Not Available 
210 Glendive, MT Not Available 
Unranked--San Juan/Caguas/Ponce, Puerto Rico Not Available 119° Future Planned City. 2004 CES Info

See ya
Tony


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

hehe - that's more then 14 Tony


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm looking towards August, Maybe Sept.. 

Anyway, My guess

Norfolk
New Orleans
Youngstown
Greenville, NC
Charleston, SC
Columbus, GA
Amarillo
Monroe
Wilmington
Sioux City (already uplinked)
Albany, GA (already uplinked)
Bluefield / Beckley / Oak Hill
Juneau
San Juan


----------



## MattS (Apr 5, 2004)

Most of the ones Tony just listed are correct. 


Well New Oreleans is the biggest one ( I think) and itll be in July.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Matt - you know the locations for some - (ex: 121, 105, Dish 500, 148, etc)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Oh no, can't be true. That would be 141 LIL markets which would make D* sufferers, er supporters, so painfully jealous that their heads would explode. 

I believe you ... and hope that Norfolk is really "the biggest" on the list, since people have been waiting for #41 for quite a while. More local markets (DMAs) in more states than any other provider. I don't think E* will be giving up that title.

JL


----------



## mindwarp (May 19, 2003)

San Juan, Unranked... Not so significant?

But by your listings you say that maybe they would be in the 119?

That would be excellent because not everybody here have access to 110


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Well one of the local retailers here in Wichita Falls, TX has been advertising local channels coming on Dish, I have never called them to find out when they think it is going to happen. Market #143, but I think it is poor judgement for them to be advertising them before they have even been hinted at by Dish (other than installers telling me they are coming).

I suspect that those transponders on 148 are about to be put into use... On Tony's above list:

124 Lafayette, LA Not Available 
128 Corpus Christi, TX Not Available 
129 Amarillo, TX Not Available Rumored to be coming to 121° this summer. Post on DBSTalk.com 
135 Monroe, LA/El Dorado, AR Not Available Planned for May launch according to 4/24/04 Retailer Chat 
138 Beaumont/Port Arthur, TX Not Available 
143 Wichita Falls/Lawton, TX Not Available 
146 Joplin, MO/Pittsburg, KS Not Available 
147 Lubbock, TX Not Available 
157 Odessa/Midland, TX Not Available 
163 Abilene/Sweetwater, TX Not Available 
164 Idaho Falls/Pocatello, ID Not Available 
170 Billings, MT Not Available Mentioned as "possible" 2001 PR 
172 Yuma, AZ/El Centro, CA Not Available 
174 Rapid City, SD Not Available 
179 Jonesboro, AR Not Available 
188 Great Falls, MT Not Available Mentioned as "possible" 2001 PR 
191 Laredo, TX Not Available 
192 Twin Falls, ID Not Available 
193 Eureka, CA Not Available 
194 Butte/Bozeman, MT Not Available 
195 San Angelo, TX Not Available 
199 Bend, OR Not Available 
200 Casper/Riverton, WY Not Available 
204 Victoria, TX Not Available 
207 Helena, MT Not Available 
208 Alpena, MI Not Available 
209 North Platte, NE Not Available 
210 Glendive, MT Not Available 

These cities could probably work for 148


----------



## awax (May 9, 2003)

justalurker said:


> Oh no, can't be true. That would be 141 LIL markets which would make D* sufferers, er supporters, so painfully jealous that their heads would explode.
> 
> I believe you ... and hope that Norfolk is really "the biggest" on the list, since people have been waiting for #41 for quite a while. More local markets (DMAs) in more states than any other provider. I don't think E* will be giving up that title.
> 
> JL


Read the forums, I think its more like E* sufferers. Besides my Tivos know no jealousy. In all seriousness what are the sat providers going to do for DMAs that don't have all the Big 4 nets. Like no ABC or NBC etc.


----------



## MattS (Apr 5, 2004)

awax said:


> Read the forums, I think its more like E* sufferers. Besides my Tivos know no jealousy. In all seriousness what are the sat providers going to do for DMAs that don't have all the Big 4 nets. Like no ABC or NBC etc.


As far as E8 concern, if they are unable to provide the big 4, they are always trying to get them. It took almost 2 years to get Fresno locals with Fox and I believe that was because of the Pappas deal.

Yes Norfolk, is included for a July Launch.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

If people in that DMA have no OTA big 4 they would qualify for distant nets. If they can recive it from an adjacent DMA they are out of luck


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

mindwarp said:


> San Juan, Unranked... Not so significant?
> 
> But by your listings you say that maybe they would be in the 119?
> 
> That would be excellent because not everybody here have access to 110


You should plan on San Juan being on 110 Tp 4. That is the spotbeam for Puerto Rico. There is no spotbeam on 119 for Puerto Rico.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

awax said:


> Read the forums, I think its more like E* sufferers.


I do read the fora ... and you are welcome to think what you want. I've heard too many D* lovers claiming that E* will lose markets and D* will pass them in count. D* lovers who are wrong, and will be upset to know E* is getting to 141 by the end of July - and probably more by the end of the year.

Meanwhile D* could get to 106 by the end of June, then await FCC approval to go any further. E*'s next step doesn't require FCC approval. (And the rumored changes due to SHVIRA won't hurt E* in the long run.)

JL


----------



## ross96 (Oct 2, 2002)

MattS said:


> Just thought I'd let everyone know that Dish is planning on adding 14 more local markets by July. A few of them are some major cities. I am not gonna disclose which ones yet, but in time it will come...


Are these going to require the superdish?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

He said too much already


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

ross96 said:


> Are these going to require the superdish?


Almost every new market will require either SuperDish or a second Dish pointed at 148. The spots are pretty full on 119/110.


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

justalurker said:


> I do read the fora ... and you are welcome to think what you want. I've heard too many D* lovers claiming that E* will lose markets and D* will pass them in count. D* lovers who are wrong, and will be upset to know E* is getting to 141 by the end of July - and probably more by the end of the year.
> 
> Meanwhile D* could get to 106 by the end of June, then await FCC approval to go any further. E*'s next step doesn't require FCC approval. (And the rumored changes due to SHVIRA won't hurt E* in the long run.)


No issue from me, here. Any changes to the SHVIA won't harm Dish Network. They'll just have to juggle their spot beam load and place some locals either entirely on a side slot or on the Superdish.

Right now, any hold up from the FCC approving DirecTV's use of the 72.5 slot is coming from, of all companies, Pegasus. You'd think they'd want those 19 markets on 72.5 as soon as possible. I guess anything is possible once you lose a lawsuit.


> *The guesses by TNGTony:*
> Norfolk
> New Orleans
> Youngstown
> ...


I honestly believe that Toledo will be on soon. It seems that DirecTV and Dish Network try to one-up each other. Within weeks of Dish Network launching Syracuse and Peoria, DirecTV claims they'll serve those markets as well.

DirecTV has not announce availability of Toledo or Greenville, NC, yet there are local receive facility sites in those markets, according to DirecTV's LRF page.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ross96 said:


> Are these going to require the superdish?


SuperDish or 148º is where the space is. Should be room for at least one market on 61.5 as well.
Sioux City (already uplinked - 105º)
Albany, GA (already uplinked - 105º)
Juneau (Alaska Spotbeam Available - 119º 9s2 for most channels)
San Juan (Spotbeam Available)​Should be interesting to watch them all pop into place over the next month or two.

JL


----------



## Stu (Jul 12, 2002)

Mike123abc said:


> Almost every new market will require either SuperDish or a second Dish pointed at 148. The spots are pretty full on 119/110.


So I take it that if Norfolk locals require either Superdish or a second Dish pointed at 148, then my 2 Dishplayers are pretty useless if I wanted to get the locals?


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Stu said:


> So I take it that if Norfolk locals require either Superdish or a second Dish pointed at 148, then my 2 Dishplayers are pretty useless if I wanted to get the locals?


Well, if it's 148 Dish will give you an SW64 and your good to go. If it's Superdish, you're probably SOL.

I don't see why a Dishplayer shouldn't be able to deal with a SuperDish plus Legacy Adapter or DPP44. But I guess the software isn't currently looking for 105/121.

Hello? Any SuperDish/Legacy Dishplayers users out there? Did E* offer you a 510 upgrade?

(historically, you could sell a Dishplayer for 2x the cost of a 510)


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

Norfolk won't be on 148...too low an elevation


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Norfolk might make it onto 61.5, along with a few others, assuming space is available.


----------



## speedy882001 (Dec 17, 2002)

What about Toledo?!?!?!? If you look at locals that Dish currently has, we are surrounded. Please let me dump TW basic cable!


----------



## screamingmonkey (Jan 8, 2004)

justalurker said:


> Sioux City (already uplinked - 105º)


Should be available on May 27th from the info I have been given.


----------



## blakejames3000 (May 16, 2004)

would new orleans need to be on a super dish or is thier a spot beam on the 110 that hasn't been activated ?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Looks like the Caribbean spot beam has been activated on 110° Dish. Could be a good sign for Puerto Rico locals!

See ya
Tony


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Since spot beams are double powered, they should be easier to get a lock onto. If you can't get a lock on 110 now in Puerto Rico, try again with transponder 4, which was just activated. You may be able to get a signal for the locals, although the other stations might not come in.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

TNGTony said:


> Looks like the Caribbean spot beam has been activated on 110° Dish. Could be a good sign for Puerto Rico locals!
> 
> See ya
> Tony


Did it happen today?


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

speedy882001 said:


> What about Toledo?!?!?!? If you look at locals that Dish currently has, we are surrounded. Please let me dump TW basic cable!


 Why are you assuming that Findlay will be eligible for Toledo locals ??

I am curious how far the range is anyway. Driving up I-75 from Dayton, I've seen a few SuperDishes in Sidney, for example. Sidney is 40+ miles outside of Dayton and I'd be surprised if they're in Dayton's DMA.


----------



## mindwarp (May 19, 2003)

TNGTony said:


> Looks like the Caribbean spot beam has been activated on 110° Dish. Could be a good sign for Puerto Rico locals!
> 
> See ya
> Tony


I just got a lock on TP4 and yes, it is very high powered, 100 of signal on my 7200. The rest of the TP's are coming at less than 75. I think this is because the LNB is about to die, I will be working with this later when I can exchange my second 4' dish for a 5' that a friend is selling me.

I have a question, what other birds can we pick up, besides 119 and 110 here in PR?


----------



## MattS (Apr 5, 2004)

You possibly could pick up 61.5 with a 30" dish or so.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Darkman said:


> Did it happen today?


Yesterday (Sunday) was when it was first reported.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I wouldn't be surprised if they start uplinking the PR locals this week. NOT a guarantee, but I'm just speculating. From an earlier post, Findlay is NOT eligible for Toledo locals. There may be 1 or 2 zip codes in Findlay, but the city itself is in the Lima, OH DMA and that one is WAY down on the list.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Hall said:


> Why are you assuming that Findlay will be eligible for Toledo locals ??
> 
> I am curious how far the range is anyway. Driving up I-75 from Dayton, I've seen a few SuperDishes in Sidney, for example. Sidney is 40+ miles outside of Dayton and I'd be surprised if they're in Dayton's DMA.


IIRC: Findlay is in Toledo's DMA. Unless I've got the wrong Findlay ...

 (105)

Paulding and Van Wert counties are in the Fort Wayne (SuperDish 121) area.

Click on the maps for the source page from TNGTony.

JL


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

The Lima TV market is only three counties. it's grown from just one county a few years ago. But Findlay is in Hancock County. Sidney is a couple of counties away in Shelby County. Auglaize county (just north of Shelby CO along I-75) used to also be in the Dayton market until recently (a year of two), but it is now in the Lima TV Market. I-75 continues north into Allen CO (Lima is the county seat) where it turns east into Hancock Co, which is in the Toledo TV Market.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Sonnie Parker (Nov 29, 2002)

From the General Manager at WSFA (NBC) in Montgomery, Alabama:

"We understand that both DirecTV and Dish Network are planning on offering the local Montgomery stations via satellite. We have an agreement with both companies to allow WSFA to be broadcast via satellite when they decide to do it."

The key words are "when they decide to do it"... but Montgomery, AL. is one of the top 15 left on the list of largest unserved markets.

Just got another response from another one of our locals in the Montgomery market... WAKA (CBS):

"We have a contract with Echostar (dish network) which begins at the end of this month. That doesn't mean we will be available at the end of this month, but I guess it won't be too far after that. The ball is in their court."

More key words: "The ball is in their court."


----------



## speedy882001 (Dec 17, 2002)

Hall said:


> Why are you assuming that Findlay will be eligible for Toledo locals ??
> 
> I am curious how far the range is anyway. Driving up I-75 from Dayton, I've seen a few SuperDishes in Sidney, for example. Sidney is 40+ miles outside of Dayton and I'd be surprised if they're in Dayton's DMA.


Two reasons:

1) Toledo is what our local TW cable has as our locals.

2) Lima only has NBC and I think a low power WB. I use to live in Lima and we used an outdoor antena to pull in Toledo or Ft. Wayne.


----------



## speedy882001 (Dec 17, 2002)

justalurker said:


> IIRC: Findlay is in Toledo's DMA. Unless I've got the wrong Findlay ...
> 
> (105)
> 
> ...


Findlay is in the middle of Hancock county.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

speedy882001 said:


> Findlay is in the middle of Hancock county.


Which makes it Toledo market ... 

JL


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Here is a list of upcoming locals I have received from sources at Dish. A few have already been mentioned on the retailer chat and in this thread.

Monroe-Eldorado, Alabama (end of may, beginning of June)

JUNE

Quincy, Illinois
Augusta, Georgia
Youngstown, Ohio
Greenville, North Carolina
Montgomery, Alabama 

JULY

Toledo, Ohio
Idaho Falls, Idaho
Wichita Falls, Texas
Clarksburg, West Virginia
Macon, Georgia
Norfolk, Virginia
New Orleans, Louisiana

and Juneau, Alaska is a TBD.


Remember, the release dates are not guaranteed and subject to change.


----------



## Mainstreet (Jun 29, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> Here is a list of upcoming locals I have received from sources at Dish. A few have already been mentioned on the retailer chat and in this thread.
> 
> Monroe-Eldorado, Alabama (end of may, beginning of June)
> 
> ...


Multiple credible sources have told me that Amarillo, TX will be carried in Mid-June (I have an exact date, but won't post it), but will be on 148 instead of 121 as first thought.

I would much rather install a second small dish than put up with large quantities of SuperDISH installs. Installing them on anything other than a pole is asking for trouble. Anyone have a bunch of SW21/DP21 switches lying around?


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I know Lima has more than an NBC and low power WB. WLIO (NBC), WOHL (FOX), WLQP (UPN) and WTLW (PAX). FOX and UPN are low power.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

hmmm .. No mention of PUERTO RICO, Chris - at your post above..

But at retailer chat they said - June - Puerto Rico


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Mainstreet,

I understand that there are more markets than listed coming this summer. I was told that Dish has a target number of 150 locals by (I think) August. that means they still need 23 markets as of today. We know for sure that Albany (GA), Augusta, Monroe, Quincy, Youngstown and Puerto Rico are coming (planned) according today's Retailer Chat. That leaves another 17. Sioux City is uplinked now, that's 16 left. That's more markets than are named above.

But if Amarillo is comming Mid-June, it will probably be uplinked soon. But remember the possibility that PLANS CHANGE at the drob of a hat! Look at poor Juneau. That market was even announced on a Charlie Chat coming December 2003, then Jan 2004, then Feb 2004 and then never mentioned until today and now it's "To Be Determined" 

See ya
Tony


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

Mainstreet said:


> Multiple credible sources have told me that Amarillo, TX will be carried in Mid-June (I have an exact date, but won't post it), but will be on 148 instead of 121 as first thought.
> 
> I would much rather install a second small dish than put up with large quantities of SuperDISH installs. Installing them on anything other than a pole is asking for trouble. Anyone have a bunch of SW21/DP21 switches lying around?


Are these superdish locals or will they be carried on 500? the one I'm concerned with is Augusta, GA.

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Darkman said:


> hmmm .. No mention of PUERTO RICO, Chris - at your post above..
> 
> But at retailer chat they said - June - Puerto Rico


Yeah, I noticed that too. I'm just passing on what I was given. Until there are official announcements, nothing is set in stone.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Well, here it is Wednesday and I seem to have successfully transitioned the Update System to a 1.4Ghz P4. So bring on the channels.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

ahaha - John - so what would that mean?

More efficient updates? (not that others weren't accurate nuff anyhow ))
Or just faster to get the Updates or something?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Just faster getting to my Desktop or if I blink, I might miss it. 

Can watch PBS HD on the machine now.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

OK.. lol

about today's activities.. i see in my crystal ball - Sioux City.. going to Subscribers System (in preparation for tomorrow's availability to Subs)


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> Here is a list of upcoming locals I have received from sources at Dish. A few have already been mentioned on the retailer chat and in this thread.
> 
> Monroe-Eldorado, Alabama (end of may, beginning of June)


This must be Monroe, Louisiana - El Dorado, Arkansas.

That is a DMA in the southern part of the state.


----------



## MattS (Apr 5, 2004)

Darkman said:


> OK.. lol
> 
> about today's activities.. i see in my crystal ball - Sioux City.. going to Subscribers System (in preparation for tomorrow's availability to Subs)


Sioux City was available to order 2 days ago, just not offically "launched"...


----------



## chelsea (May 1, 2003)

Back to Juneau briefly, it was printed into all Dish Network Flyer broucheres given out at all locations carrying Echostar products, in the printing at the start of this year.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

MattS said:


> Sioux City was available to order 2 days ago, just not offically "launched"...


Sioux City is not available now, let alone 2 days ago.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

hehe - John - i knew so.. but didn't want to dispute this with Matt.. cuz i bet he was looking from the "paperwork, filing, documents, etc" point of view ..and not from the "stream, EPG, engineering vs subscriber's stutus, etc" point of view )))


----------



## MattS (Apr 5, 2004)

JohnH said:


> Sioux City is not available now, let alone 2 days ago.


 Even if it was "ordered" prior to the release date they still wouldve been installed after the release date, so there really wouldnt of been a difference.

But I know what I saw, and I saw a customer who was eligble to get Sioux City locals. This all occured when testing the software to make sure that the Network Qualify was working and knew what locals to provide to that area.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Sioux City became available at 1:40pm EDT today. Before that the addressbroker would not offer the channels to the CBS Station address in that market.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

hehe - well.. - it's available now (in any case)


----------



## MattS (Apr 5, 2004)

Darkman said:


> hehe - well.. - it's available now (in any case)


and in the end, thats all that matters.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

When do they plan on having all the cities launched? Perhaps the end of 2005 or would that not be possible?


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

Adam Richey said:


> I know Lima has more than an NBC and low power WB. WLIO (NBC), WOHL (FOX), WLQP (UPN) and WTLW (PAX). FOX and UPN are low power.


 From www.antennaweb.org:

WTLW (religious)
WLIO (NBC)
WOHL (Fox)
WLMO (independant)
WLQP (UPN)

I grew up in Lima...


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

antennaweb is a bit more out-of-date than TVRadioWorld.com is. I would recommend checking out TVRadioWorld. I've used antennaweb before.


----------



## speedy882001 (Dec 17, 2002)

Hall said:


> From www.antennaweb.org:
> 
> WTLW (religious)
> WLIO (NBC)
> ...


Must have added a few since I grew up there. All they had when I lived there was NBC, and religious. Sorry about not knowing about the others but I can't get any of them in Findlay.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

According to the FCC

```
[B]Full Power[/B]
WLIO       35    TV      LIC      LIMA COMMUNICATIONS CORPORATION                                             
WLIO       8     DT      CP MOD   LIMA COMMUNICATIONS CORPORATION                                             
WLIO       8     DS      STA      LIMA COMMUNICATIONS CORPORATION                                             

WTLW       44 +  TV      LIC      AMERICAN CHRISTIAN TELEVISION SERVICES, INC.
WTLW       47    DT      CP       AMERICAN CHRISTIAN TELEVISION SERVICES, INC.
WTLW       47    DS      STA      AMERICAN CHRISTIAN TELEVISION SERVICES, INC.

[B]Low Power[/B]
WLQP-LP    18 Z  TX      LIC      METRO VIDEO PRODUCTIONS, INC.                                               

WOHL-CA    25    CA      LIC      -                                                                           

W55CH      33 Z  TX      APP      MS COMMUNICATIONS, LLC                                                      

W61CZ      61 +  TX      LIC      YONEIDE S. DINZEY                                                           
W61CZ      23 +  TX      CP       YONEIDE S. DINZEY                                                           
W61CZ      23 +  TX      APP      YONEIDE S. DINZEY                                                           

WLMO-LP    65    TX      LIC      METRO VIDEO PRODUCTIONS, INC.                                               
WLMO-LP    38 Z  TX      CP       METRO VIDEO PRODUCTIONS, INC.                                               
WLMO-LP    16    TX      APP      METRO VIDEO PRODUCTIONS, INC.                                               

-          17 Z  TA      -        Unused Allotment?                                                        
940415I8   57 +  TA      -        Unused Allotment?
```
JL


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2004)

Hi there - I was just curious as if my locals for the Midland - Odessa Texas area would be added, if added at all?


----------



## Mainstreet (Jun 29, 2002)

Mike72 said:


> Hi there - I was just curious as if my locals for the Midland - Odessa Texas area would be added, if added at all?


I haven't heard a date for Midland/Odessa, but Amarillo is now uplinked to 148 according to http://www.lyngsat.com/packages/dish148.html.

Tony would know if anyone does.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks Mainstreet for your reply. I hope that they will be added soon. So I do not have to use Cox Cable for my locals. They are a pain in the neck. Poor quality, customer service stinks. Prices seem to increase and so on.. Currently, I'm using an outdoor antenna to receive my locals. Its fair, but can be snowy and/or ghost type of picture at times. Due to high power lines and water towers between me and the locations of the transmitter antennas. My local CBS and NBC affiliate stations think that I at least get a grade B signal here.. Well, I would say, I would give it a C minus to an F. :-( To which, their transmitters are located between the high power lines, about 5 to 6 water towers and I would say about 40 to 45 miles away from where I live. As for my local Fox and ABC affiliate, they have granted me waivers, if I do desire to turn on the distant networks. However, when its college and pro football season. I would like to watch my local games. ;-) Anyway, it would be nice. Besides, I hear that we now have local WB and UPN, but only for cable at this time. Which stinks, but I'll stay with the superstation package from the Dish


----------



## Stu (Jul 12, 2002)

MattS said:


> As far as E8 concern, if they are unable to provide the big 4, they are always trying to get them. It took almost 2 years to get Fresno locals with Fox and I believe that was because of the Pappas deal.
> 
> Yes Norfolk, is included for a July Launch.


Without hearing anything about Norfolk during the recent Charlie Chat, does this July timeframe for Norfolk still look good........ or is it more likely to slip till the Aug/Sept timeframe?


----------



## MattS (Apr 5, 2004)

From everything I have seen, Norfolk is still "planned" for a july launch.


----------



## Stu (Jul 12, 2002)

MattS said:


> From everything I have seen, Norfolk is still "planned" for a july launch.


Thanks Matt!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2004)

speedy882001 said:


> What about Toledo?!?!?!? If you look at locals that Dish currently has, we are surrounded. Please let me dump TW basic cable!


Dish Locals Comming to Toledo Thursday 06-24-04!!!

Dish press conference out of Marick Dish Co in Toledo, OH on the 24th of June also!!!


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

According to Yesturday's Retailer Chat - Toledo locals are actually coming to Dishnetwork and available on June 17th (instead of 24th) 

Check at below link:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=28693

And also.. here is copy/paste from it:


> Upcoming Locals:
> 
> Augusta, GA - available June 17, 2004 (105 SuperDISH) - $5.99/mo
> 
> ...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

MattS said:


> From everything I have seen, Norfolk is still "planned" for a july launch.


I wonder why they didn't mention it with the other 12.

JL


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2004)

Adam Richey said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they start uplinking the PR locals this week. NOT a guarantee, but I'm just speculating. From an earlier post, Findlay is NOT eligible for Toledo locals. There may be 1 or 2 zip codes in Findlay, but the city itself is in the Lima, OH DMA and that one is WAY down on the list.


All of Findlay is in Hancock County and I am holding in my hands right now a Local DMA listing from Echostar that shows Findlay in the Toledo DMA


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

MarrikMarrik said:


> All of Findlay is in Hancock County and I am holding in my hands right now a Local DMA listing from Echostar that shows Findlay in the Toledo DMA


The only two zips that the USPS has for the city of Findlay are:
Findlay, OH 45839 (PO BOX ONLY)
Findlay, OH 45840
The address broker places both in Toledo DMA ... Mapquest places it in Hancock County.

Have a happy day!

JL


----------



## speedy882001 (Dec 17, 2002)

justalurker said:


> The only two zips that the USPS has for the city of Findlay are:
> Findlay, OH 45839 (PO BOX ONLY)
> Findlay, OH 45840
> The address broker places both in Toledo DMA ... Mapquest places it in Hancock County.
> ...


That is the only two zips I am aware of for Findlay. It is a very small town. Mostly farming country once you get outside of town.


----------



## cdp (Jun 18, 2004)

does anyone know when the locals for lubbock tx will be available?


----------



## Newwine2go (May 24, 2004)

For those of you who wanted to know about having the Super Dish installed and keeping your international programming, or Sky Angel you will find below my horror story.

I purchased the original equipment from Radio Shack for $199 with a promotion to receive my money back when I purchased the Dish programming at $10 a month in November.

At the time I set up the account I purchased a lifetime subscription to Sky Angel programming; I was told that to have Sky Angel and my local stations as well as the Dish programming that I would have to have a Super Dish. I replied, "find, lets do it." I asked would I still get the $10 a month discount on my programming even though the Super Dish would not be installed for several months. I was told "yes." I asked what the cost of the Super Dish upgrade would cost and was told by the Dish customer service agent, "$29," I though this was a great deal since I had seen it on the Internet for much more.

Excited about all the new programming that I would get over Comcast Cable I went out and purchased a receiver for a third TV at the cost of $149 from Radio Shack. At the time they did not have the receiver without the dish for $99. Since I go camping a lot I saw no problem with getting the extra dish. I would use it only when camping.

Now I am up to $348 in equipment.

The date for the Super Dish install came and the installer showed up without a DP44 switch so that I could keep my Sky Angel and have the Super Dish. He told me that I would have to drop Sky Angel to have the Super Dish. I refused the install and was rescheduled. Each time the install date came up I called the Dish customer service install department in my area and was told each time that the DP44 switches had not come in. I was rescheduled 5 times. This all started in January of this year (2004).

On June 17th the installer showed up again at my house without the DP44 even though they had been told 5 times since January that they would have to have it to do the install. He called his manager and they had 4 in the warehouse. The manager felt sorry for me since I had gone through so much trouble and brought the switch out himself for the install. I was excited that I finally had my Dish programming (180+ package) and my Sky Angel.

It rained that afternoon and I lost 2 of the satellites on the Dish Network. Sky Angel continued to come in fine along with the other 2 satellites on the Dish. Every rain shower since the install I have lost satellites on the Dish Network, but never on the Sky Angel dish (which by the way I installed).

I called today to see why I was not getting the $10 discount on the programming to cover the initial cost of the $199 equipment and was told that I could not get the discount because I did not purchased the programming at the same time I purchased the equipment. I explained that I had been waiting not for 7 months for the Super Dish install and was told that I would get the discount at the time of the install. They said they would look into it. I'm still waiting for them to "look into it!"

I went on the Internet to check my account again and saw that the Super Dish which I was told would be $29 for the upgrade had cost me $199. I called to see why and was told that the upgrade was not $29 as I had been told, but was in fact $199!

Now I'm up to $547 in equipment cost and I have a system that every time it rains I loose programming. I can't wait to see what it does when it snows for a couple of days here in Baltimore! Oh yes, I'm also waiting to see if I can have the discount on my Dish programming to cover the cost of the original equipment cost of $199 which I was promised by Radio Shack and the Dish Network.

So, after 7 months of rescheduling, phone calls and waiting for the DP44 switch, here I sit out $547 and a system that does not work when it rains. If you have any programming on the 61.5 satellite and you are thinking about the Super Dish with your local stations. Think hard!

Chris H. Griffin
[email protected]


----------



## Specks and Reds (Nov 9, 2002)

Has anyone heard about Baton Rouge, LA.? I have been waiting patiently too long. The list here says something about a possible "abandon" of Baton Rouge? Any other input from someone? Thanks!


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Chris Griffin - what are your signal strengths on 119 and 110 ? It SOUNDS like there is something wrong with your install - either the dish isn't peaked correctly, or there is water in your coax lines on the SuperDish caused by them not using the proper F connectors.


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

cdp said:


> does anyone know when the locals for lubbock tx will be available?


As of 9-18-2004, Lubbock, Texas locals are being uplinked to the 148 Sat. location.  As for Odessa / Midland.. I'm still waiting, :nono2:  but I sense if and when they are added. They probably be on the 148 location same as for Lubbocks.


----------



## cdp (Jun 18, 2004)

where did you find the info on the lubbock locals??thanks


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Look for threads with the title starting "Uplink Activity". JohnH keeps his eyes to the skies and his ears to the ground and from this awkward position provides us with the announcements.

You can also visit www.dishchannelchart.com and skim through to see the channels that are uplinked. Even some that are not in service! Thank TNGTony for that website.

JL


----------



## cdp (Jun 18, 2004)

Since I will be getting another dish setup for 148 when lubbock locals are available...I wanted to know if I will be getting any other channels also with the 148 dish.I have a sub with 120 package and hd pack with LA and Chicago distant locals..Thanks


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

470, 471 and 472 Sports PPVs
533 International PPV
580 International Info
640 TVJapan free segments(to get english when available select Japanese)
670 MBC in Free Preview(Arabic)
9406 Classic Arts Showcase
9413 Educating Everyone
9416 Good Samaritan Network
9418 Panhandle Area Educational Consortium

9484 CBS HD West if you qualify and apply.


----------



## Mainstreet (Jun 29, 2002)

JohnH said:


> 9418 *Panhandle* Area Educational Consortium


And, Lubbock guys, that's _Florida_ panhandle, not Texas.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

http://ekb.dbstalk.com/143 has a list of all the services available at 61.5° and 148°, but John hit all the highlights. Never mind I have "6 Public interest channel" on the title and then only list 5. One of them was temoved this week and I forgot to change the number. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## mtsmylie (Feb 2, 2004)

Has anyone heard anything about locals coming to Twin Falls recently? A search of the boards shows mention of the possibility a while back, but nothing recently.

Lack of locals is the only thing my wife and I are unhappy with about Dish, and finally getting them would be excellent.


----------



## cdp (Jun 18, 2004)

I do qualify for cbs hd but they wanted me to pay $100 for them to install a new dish..looks like I will be getting one for free when lubbock locals are available!!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

mtsmylie said:


> Has anyone heard anything about locals coming to Twin Falls recently?


It became active on September 9th. You'll need a 148 dish.

JL


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Incorrect sir. Idaho Falls / Pocatello, ID became available. Twin Falls is the ONLY remaining market in Idaho not served. I'm sure it's on the list for the long-term, but it won't be available for awhile.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Adam Richey said:


> Incorrect sir. Idaho Falls / Pocatello, ID became available. Twin Falls is the ONLY remaining market in Idaho not served. I'm sure it's on the list for the long-term, but it won't be available for awhile.


Ooops. Too many falls ...

Twin Falls will be one of the next 62 markets added. 
There are 148 currently uplinked and sold - and 62 left.
There are 2 uplinked but not yet offered to customers (Clarksburg, WV and Lubbock, TX - home of Bobby Knight) One of those two will be market #150 offered.
There are 3 more on the short list (Terre Haute, IN; Billings, VT; Fairbanks, AK)

It's probably time for another batch of "who's next" rumors to start.

BTW: D* got FCC permission in August to use the Canadian 72.5 for locals in 24 markets, so their current offering of 106 markets will expand to 130 by the middle of October. Then D* will hit their next bandwidth wall.

JL


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

justalurker said:


> There are 3 more on the short list (Terre Haute, IN; Billings, VT; Fairbanks, AK)
> JL


The folks in Billings, MT will not be happy on Billings Farm, VT.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JohnH said:


> The folks in Billings, MT will not be happy on Billings Farm, VT.


I should have stood in bed. Couldn't sleep.
I wonder if that was my typo or someone else's I copied. :lol:

JL


----------



## esteg (Aug 27, 2003)

What about Marquette Mi?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Only "rumor" I've heard recently involves Binghamton, NY sometime in the Spring. I haven't heard anything about any other markets.

http://ekb.dbstalk.com/15

See ya
Tony


----------



## mtsmylie (Feb 2, 2004)

justalurker said:


> Ooops. Too many falls ...
> 
> Twin Falls will be one of the next 62 markets added.
> JL


So, being new to E*, what's a safe guess at Twin Falls getting locals. Within a year? Two years?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

mtsmylie said:


> So, being new to E*, what's a safe guess at Twin Falls getting locals. Within a year? Two years?


Within 15 months. 

Two more local areas added today, 60 to go. I suspect that at the end of next year (2005) E* will have 100% of markets available to sell.

JL


----------

